# Changing Master Cylinder to Dual Reservoir with Power Brake Booster



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

I am getting rid of the single master cylinder and installing a power brake booster with a dual reservoir master cylinder to accomodate my new front disc brakes. My question is: Do I need to change anything from the brake pedal to the master cylinder, or will all that hardware work with the new setup?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

SLSTEVE said:


> I am getting rid of the single master cylinder and installing a power brake booster with a dual reservoir master cylinder to accomodate my new front disc brakes. My question is: Do I need to change anything from the brake pedal to the master cylinder, or will all that hardware work with the new setup?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


I received the new master cylinder and power brake booster. The new master cylinder has the clevis pin and rod protruding from the rear, and I will connect it to the brake pedal, in the other hole that is not presently occupied by the old clevis and rod. Guessing the old setup is in the correct hole for manual brakes, and the new clevis will go into the other hole for power disc brakes. My project is starting to come together!


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

SLSTEVE said:


> I received the new master cylinder and power brake booster. The new master cylinder has the clevis pin and rod protruding from the rear, and I will connect it to the brake pedal, in the other hole that is not presently occupied by the old clevis and rod. Guessing the old setup is in the correct hole for manual brakes, and the new clevis will go into the other hole for power disc brakes. My project is starting to come together!


The pushrod from the master should be adjustable for length. You want to use the hole in the brake pedal that causes the pushrod to be as level with the master cylinder as possible. You don't want it trying to push at an angle.
You should have a proportioning valve to install as well.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Thank you, didn’t think of that!


----------

